# Chinese Honey...don't buy it.



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Given the current problems with the quality of all food products in China, the latest being tainted milk, I would advise anyone buying honey at the store (though most here probably eat their own honey) to check the label to see if it is a product of China. If it is, eat it as your own risk because their quality control is currently non-existent. 

"The official Xinhua News Agency said Li Changjiang had quit with the approval of China's State Council. Li's agency is responsible for ensuring that China's food supply chain is safe.

Monday's resignation came hours after the World Health Organization said the scandal had highlighted flaws in the country's entire food supply chain."

http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/asiapcf/09/22/china.tainted.milk/index.html


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

That is a great heads-up!!...Thanks, and a tip of my hat to you. It would be a good idea if members get up a list of known sellers of it. First off---without even going there---I'm gonna bet that Wal$Mart is selling it.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I've been telling people at my bee presentations for some years now to not buy Chinese honey. My statement is something like "I don't care who's honey you buy, but buy local, raw honey only..." 

They use various antibiotics and other chemicals over there that have been banned for years in much of the world due to carcinogenic potentials. You can't trust it if you don't know its source. That's also why our straws are made with our own honey - I won't risk buying some unknown imported straws with 'honey' in them. Sure, you can make some $$ with imported straws, but why would you want to risk it?


----------

